# Don't take my word for it, TRY IT YOU MAY LIKE IT



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Shot my BOY SHOT slingshot today along with the G10 Boy Shot I got from Pocket Predator today. This model slingshot is amazingly easy to shoot. I haven't decieded if it's the height of the forks, or if it fits my smaller hands. Maybe a combination of the two. This one is definetly one you should try. The one on the left is the aluminum version I had powder coated, the one on the right is the G10 version. Thanks Bill for helping me to improve my accuracy.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well I like both which is the one on the left ? (maybe it's a mobile point of few)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The black one is aluminum, I had it powder coated. The orange one is G10. These are so easy to shoot, they are my all time favorites.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Tag said:


> The black one is aluminum, I had it powder coated. The orange one is G10. These are so easy to shoot, they are my all time favorites.


I like how simple they look . Are you using looped bandsets . Hi tag hope all is well with you and family.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I use 1745, 1842 and 2040 occasionally. With the forks close to my hand I don't feel the pull like a longer fork. I also like the thinner 3/8 material. These slingshots are perfect for small hands like mine. My wife and are are doing well, thank you for asking. Our Godson is really doing well with his shooting. I ordered a couple more from Bill Hays in poly for the other kids in our Godson's neighborhood. It doesn't get much better than shooting at cans and hear "I hit I hit it!!!!!!!!! Did you guys see that !!!!!!!!!!!! I hit it!!!!!!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Im pleased to hear youre getti ng kid into the sling habbit. Really awesome tag.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks namazu, The slingshot is definitely a tool that breaks the age barrier.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice to hear that. What ammo do you use with them?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I mainly shoot 1842, but occasionally I shoot 2040. If I'm "Trying. To Cut A Card" I use double1745 tubes. The best feature about this slingshot is do to its small size I don't feel the pressure of the forks against my hand. I have small hands, so the larger slingshots are not as controllable for me.i use mainly 3/8 or marbles.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Very nice my friend..good looking shooter's.....was kind of you as well to get a couple extra shooters for your Godson's friends..*

*Glad you are shootingso well..Ya know I remember when you first started getting in to slingshots......AKAOldmiser*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks OM I have been very fortunate to have people such as yourself to help me get to this stage of shooting. I can never thank Bill and Daranda Hays for all they have done for me. MJ has been extremely helpful,I can't ever thank him enough for all his help and allowing me to be a part of the MWST. The members of this Forum have been very gracious to me also, TreeFork,Beanflip,GrayWolf and countless others. I will never be the caliber of shooter like the people I have mentioned, but they are all helping me be the best I can be.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Very good shooters!!!!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

hi tag I recently purchased a poly top shot from pocket predator what a shooter . What I'm getting at is the low profile forks ithas just like the ones you're reviewing here . I'm finding this design very easy to pull ba k and line up on target . Now I'm wanting to get one made in g10 . These little shooters look like a lot of fun thanks hope all is well with you .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Namazu, Im glad you like the top shot. The low profile forks are easier for me manage. Hope you and your family are doing well.


----------

